#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-17
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 291. dzień roku: „Wszystko powinno się upraszczać na ile to możliwe, ale nie bardziej. (Albert Einstein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 291. dzień roku: ?Wszystko powinno się upraszczać na ile to możliwe, ale nie bardziej. (Albert Einstein)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 291. day of the year: ?Everything should be simplified as possible, but no more. (Albert Einstein)?
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-18
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hey Kilos
<lubmil> hello ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil
<lubmil> cześć ChanSeba
<lubmil> ;/
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 292. dzień roku: „W niebie anioł nie jest nikim nadzwyczajnym. (Fredo)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 292. dzień roku: ?W niebie anioł nie jest nikim nadzwyczajnym. (Fredo)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 292. day of the year: ?In heaven an angel is not someone extraordinary. (Fredo)?
<lubmil> .g Fredo
<ChanSeba> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fredo_Corleone | Fredo Corleone - Wikipedia
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 293. dzień roku: „Dobry Niemiec nie może ścierpieć Francuzów, chętnie jednak pije francuskie wino. (Goethe)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 293. dzień roku: ?Dobry Niemiec nie może ścierpieć Francuzów, chętnie jednak pije francuskie wino. (Goethe)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 293. day of the year: ?The good German could not tolerate the French, readily, however, drinking French wine. (Goethe)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-19
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> anyone on BrainNET, Wateen or Transworld give traceroute output for (1) mail.google.com (2) www.gmail.com
<Haris> guys, anyone around in PK at this hour
<Haris> ah well, I got it
<lubmil> dzień
<habbasi> Hai, all the everyones.
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 293. dzień roku: „Dobry Niemiec nie może ścierpieć Francuzów, chętnie jednak pije francuskie wino. (Goethe)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 293. dzień roku: ?Dobry Niemiec nie może ścierpieć Francuzów, chętnie jednak pije francuskie wino. (Goethe)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 293. day of the year: ?The good German could not tolerate the French, readily, however, drinking French wine. (Goethe)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying 293. day of the year: ?The good German could not tolerate the French, readily, however, drinking French wine. (Goethe)?
<ChanSeba> Mówię 293. dzień w roku: ?Dobry niemiec nie mógł znieść francuzów, chętnie jednak pić francuskie wino. (Goethe)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-20
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-21
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Zuu> mERRY cAPS lOCK DAY :d
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-22
<lubmil> dzień
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 296. dzień roku: „Pesymista? Ktoś, kto uważa, że wszyscy są równie wredni jak on, i za to ich nienawidzi. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 296. dzień roku: ?Pesymista? Ktoś, kto uważa, że wszyscy są równie wredni jak on, i za to ich nienawidzi. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 296. day of the year: ?A pessimist? Someone who believes that all are equally vile as he is, and hates them for it. (The show)?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  nice
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 23 Oct 2016 00:10:14 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-23
<lubmil> .t ist
<ChanSeba> Sun, 23 Oct 2016 05:33:34 IST
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <ellycaer> Ostatnio przeskanowałem sobie porty | <ellycaer> i znalazłem 50zł w kieszeni
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 23 Oct 2016 11:48:55 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 297. dzień roku: „Umieram z pomocą zbyt wielu lekarzy. (Aleksander Wielki)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 297. dzień roku: ?Umieram z pomocą zbyt wielu lekarzy. (Aleksander Wielki)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 297. day of the year: ?I die from the help of too many physicians. (Alexander The Great)?
<lubmil> 707 [niven.freenode.net] >lubmil< #ubuntu-pk :Targets changing too fast, message dropped
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> Dzien dobry
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<lubmil> witaj
<RajRajRaj> Siema
<RajRajRaj> Hejka
#ubuntu-pk 2017-10-18
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> anyone around ?
<Haris> how can one upgrade mysql 5.5.x to 5.6.x on 14.04 lts ?
<v3n0m> Hi
<v3n0m> kese ho sab
